

Show HN: Wizgig.com, community driven quick tips - mmurph211
https://www.wizgig.com

======
septerr
I like it. It will work. Limiting the tip size to 150 chars is a good idea. As
is, not using loud, distracting adverts. Will you be collecting info on what a
user looked at and then emailing them updates or tips on topics of their
interest? Although email is getting out of hand and I think ppl will
ultimately simply start deleting the email and finally unsubscribe. But what
other way to keep them from forgetting about wizgig and keep them coming back?

Why do I check YCombinator everyday? I guess because I work with technology
and would like to start my own business one day. YCombinator concentrates on
these things. So I don't fail to check.

I am trying to think how it could become a place people like to go and
checkout often. Give them a badge they can share on Twitter if their tip
collects certain number of points?

------
markaboswell
This is one terrific site.

------
yashchandra
Browsing on work computer using IE7. Not supported by your site which is fine.
The only comment I can make is that your favicon looks almost like Wordpress'.

